# Help! My whole chicken smells bad..



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

My whole chicken I just thawed in the fridge smells like gas/fart/ whatever you want to call it. The skin was not slimy and the color is good but now I'm not sure if the meat is fine?! Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Hmm, that really doesn't seem normal to me. I probably wouldn't use it. I think the nose knows. Raw chicken doesn't smell pleasant even if it's fresh but it shouldn't smell like a fart!


----------



## mayasmama (Nov 22, 2001)

I would not use it. It should not smell that bad.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Don't eat it. No way.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

It should not have an actual smell. Maybe a little like a solid fat-- like if your oil solidified. I've raised and frozen my own chickens, and there should not be (and has never been) a strong smell. Sometimes chickens at the markets are old(er), but cold uncooked chicken should not have an odor. Maybe you bought an old chicken and brought it home and put it in the freezer.

I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sorry but all I could think about after reading your post was the annoying question from my kids...

Guess what? Chicken butt. LOL

I'm so ashamed.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pancakes* 
I'm sorry but all I could think about after reading your post was the annoying question from my kids...

Guess what? Chicken butt. LOL

I'm so ashamed.

















:


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pancakes* 
I'm sorry but all I could think about after reading your post was the annoying question from my kids...

Guess what? Chicken butt. LOL

I'm so ashamed.









Please! I seriously just about snorted wine out of my nose. That would have hurt!


----------

